# Death Korps as Helghan?



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to start a small guard army based on the Helghast from Killzone 2 and I have been looking for conversion possibilities. The first one I thought of was normal guard with Elysian Drop Troop ReBreathers and Elysian Bullpup Lasguns. This would cost less then getting some Death Korps BUT would be harder to convert.

Here are some pics for comparison:

Helghast:

http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/2392/helghastshocktrooperpt3.jpg

http://api.ning.com/files/G-14nu6zp...MInFXMZ*N6Yh08SWJkGc4G3R6SZDnG*y/helghast.jpg

Death Korps:

http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/42/f/AAAAAgyX5SoAAAAAAEL8qQ.jpg

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Imperial Guard/Krieg/infantry/command/comm8.jpg

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/dkksquadstnd.htm

I don't think the DKs look a lot like the Helghast but converting would be slightly harder.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Paint the eyes red and you're almost there... 
Would look very cool; I don't think the DK's are very far off... maybe green-stuff some cloth around the rebreather..


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking of buffing up the rebreather and making it look bigger while also buffing out the helmets a little. After that I would just need to figure out how to give them the Elysian Drop Troop bullpup guns.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

do the DK's arms come seperatly? if they do i'm sure you could find some way to get some drop trooper arms... 

if i'm wrong my appologies, i dont know FW too well (other then nids and sisters ^^


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

They do but how am I gonna get seperate arms off the drop troopers?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

they do sell the elysian lasguns separately, but of course, it's forge world, so it's expensive. I'll give you a link once I find those lasguns. 
EDIT: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_ELYSIAN_DROP_TROOPS.html Here it is, it should be right above the command squad w/ grav chutes and right under the missile squad.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I know they sell them seperately but I just want to find Elysian Drop Troop Arms w. Guns so I can put them on the Death Korps.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

from playing killzone I've noticed that ther are not that many guys with trenchcoats running around the place. I've found more bulky armoured guys than them anyway..... I think some strom troopers with pig iron heads would do the job well for the big guys. Then a few DKoG for the others.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks man, I haven't played it so I don't know. But what about the guns?


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

if u actually do this i want to see it. i love the helghast, but like mentioned the trench coat ones are a bit uncommon.
this is the normal grunt garb


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

The arms present a slight problem. The normal Imperial Guard have big shoulder pads, same with Elysians. The only ones who dont have that are the DKoK.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The main guns can be made pretty easily from a lasgun I'd say. Just get rid of the clip on the front and make a small cylindrical clip running along under the stock... 

As for the shoulders I thin kthe DKoG arms will do well as the trench coat guys don't have them but the normal guys have slight ones. Maybe just trim the standard ones?


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

That sounds coo, but how would I get the arms seperately?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

bitz and kits are good. Personally think it would be much cheaper if you bought the standard guard and used greenstuff to make the coats. Syph has some great ideas with yoghurt lids o make very good cloth too.... 

Worth a try as it's a lot cheaper. then for the heads a good place to go would be here. 
The second heads from the top will be best, plus there are a good few for other parts of the army like the scout helghast too. Hope I helped


----------



## HIz (Jan 31, 2009)

^wow that stuff is cool.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say the DKoK looks pretty much spot on to your example pics and I wouldn't do much other than change guns and special equipment. I think it could look really good without much work and if you add a few touches of green stuff for things like cloth covering rebreathers it would make them more than unique enough to not be so DKoK. Also think about shaving off aquillas and such or generally using shaving to smooth stuff over if that helps you get more of the look you want.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

they do look good (DKoK) but the pig iron heads look better.


----------

